# Removing the rear spoiler



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

I just ordered an 05 model GTO. I don't like the looks of any rear spoiler, and I don't want one on my new car.

The dealer assured me that there was not a "spoiler delete" option, so I've accepted that my car will arrive with a spoiler. The dealer said the GM parts network could sell me a replacement trunk lid, but that it would automatically come with the spoiler mounting holes already drilled.

However, I understand that the Austrailian and English (Vauxhall?) versions of the Monaro are available without spoilers. Is there an overseas source for a new trunk lid without spoiler holes that will fit an 05 GTO?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Tell your dealer he doesn't know what he's talking about there most definately is a spoiler delete option!!!!


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

You may want to check out this post.....

GTO Forum > New GTO Discussion > GTO General Discussion > Spoilerless ( Pics ) Yellow Jacket.. 56K beware


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Palmer said:


> You may want to check out this post.....
> 
> GTO Forum > New GTO Discussion > GTO General Discussion > Spoilerless ( Pics ) Yellow Jacket.. 56K beware



You wanna provide a link please i couldn't find that thread and am interested in reading it. Thanks


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1380&highlight=yellow+jacket


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> Tell your dealer he doesn't know what he's talking about there most definately is a spoiler delete option!!!!


I hope your being sarcastic.

There is most definitely not a spoiler delete option from the factory.


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*A little clarification*

I had given up looking for a way to delete the spoiler from my order, but maybe someone on this forum can teach me how. 

The Pontiac "Event Code" for the GTO rear spoiler is T43 for the 05 model build. The dealer could not find an override option code to delete this spoiler from an 05 GTO. *If any of you know such a code, please tell me exactly what it is and I will give it a try.*

This dealer also attempted to order my car in a blue interior / black exterior color combination, but he couldn't get the plant to accept it. Can anyone help with that option code?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

djdub said:


> I hope your being sarcastic.
> 
> There is most definitely not a spoiler delete option from the factory.


YOU are right and I apologize I was thinking hood soops and you were talking spoilers ! I apologize!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Its not a big deal to remove it and if you don't want to pay the triple digit cost for a new lid shipped from overseas or for a body shop to cover them up, you can spend $15 for GM paint and plastic plugs from Ace Hardware and most people won't even know the car had one.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

i order the cars for a dealor there is a hood scoop delete but thats it.. the factory 18's are on constraint but u dont want those anyway they are narrower 235's instead of the 245's. the appearence package is availible, the different exhaust that comes with it looks nice but is quiet as hell.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

The dealership I got mine from has an '05 on the lot. I was looking at it and noticed it had a different spoiler than my '04. Not sure if all '05s come with this spoiler or if it was a dealer install. It looked really sharp, I'm going to look into getting one for mine. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Here it is.










Sweet huh!


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

thats the gm kit for the car it is pretty nice and its an option through the parts dept. 3200 is msrp


----------

